# Holding smoked salmon



## natej (Apr 14, 2017)

Gday everyone!

So easter weekend has me smoking 2 sides of salmon for lunch and dinner at the in laws and my old folks place, my question is once smoked, how do i go about holding the salmon and keeping it warm for transport, i anticipate needing to be held for roughly an hour.. is it the same as any other large cut? Foil and in a cooler with towels?


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 14, 2017)

You have posted a very good question.

Personally I don't see any way to keep a piece of salmon hot for 1 hour.

You could try foiling & into a cooler with towels, but I would think that it still would cool down.

Maybe 30 seconds in a microwave just before eating will warm it back up.

Whatever you decide to do, please let us know.

Al


----------



## natej (Apr 14, 2017)

Will definitely keep updated, my biggest concern is preserving the juices within the salmon, if it were possible to keep it serving temp warm for even 45 mins, would that heat dry the salmon out? What would be the best method of reheating to minimize moisture loss?


----------



## natej (Apr 15, 2017)

Pre heated a large cast iron serving dish in the oven, lined a cooler with towels, placed a hot waterbottle under the foil wrapped cast dish with the salmon and one on top.. then another towel, from off the smoker to serving and the parents place was about 45 mins.

When i unfoiled the cast dish, salmon was still very warm and perfect serving temp


----------

